# Python water change mod system



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Disclaimer: this system is great.

I do however have a request for ideas to ameliorate the stock setup. I've got a 25 foot standard kit.

My issue is at the connection to the tap: it's just not a good one. Filling tanks, going from one to the next turning the hose off and on, I get pressure buildup that results in spray all near the sink. If I ease off the pressure at the tap, I may as well run buckets as it would be faster.

There's gotta be a better way! I've heard of people switching the tap connector for a quick connect garden hose attachment, but I'm having trouble seeing how to logistically make that work.

Ideas?


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*I know what you mean..*

That python water change GREEN thing sucks. When I use to do water changes I had to wrap a towel around the connection and the sink so water did not SPRAY everywhere.

The best thing to happen to me was when it broke. The plastic ripped..

So I went to Big Al's and almost got the same green connection thing but I did not want to spend the money on the same CRAPPY product.

So I went to PetSmart and got the Aqueon adaptor.



It is one solid piece all molded together. Very strong.



The brass python adapter fits on it perfectly.



Just had to modify one end of the python hose which was easy.



Best part only cost $11

Good luck


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

That's worth a shot. Thanks cichlidrookie. 
What did you have to modify so the hose would fit the aqueon piece? Am I just not seeing it?


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I had to take the green hose adapter off and put on the grey one on. U will see when u get it. 

It was easy. If you need further explanation I will pull it apart and take pics.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

That's an awesome "mod" - I'll look for that at Petsmart.

In the meantime, I put some plumbers Teflon tape on the brass python piece which goes on my faucet and I got WAAAAY less leakage during a water change. both sides... the side that goes into my tap, and the side that the plastic python adapter attaches to.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*connector*

I was the opposite I preferred the python to the petsmart one .. but to each is own .. the good thing about petsmart is everytime mine broke they warrantied it no questions asked , save your receipt ..
what I did to mine was I cut it about 12 inches on the hose closest to the adaptor and installed a quick connector for garden hoses from home depot . so never had to unscrew and risk breaking it .worked for me if anyone is need of the connector I have it around here somewhere send me a pm if u are in need 
cheers 
tom


----------

